
Former TEPCO Bosses Indicted Over Fukushima Nuclear Disaster - randomname2
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/fukushima-nuclear-disaster-arrests_us_56d41169e4b0bf0dab32a78a
======
nowprovision
About time, culture played too large a part in the handling of this disaster
regardless of pre-tsunami safety measures, these executives downplayed and
delayed critical actions which endangered the rest of the world in order to
protect their own reputations. Although like "saving face" in SE Asia,
cultures are difficult, if not impossible, to change..

